# Help! Need new dog food



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay we just put Bentley on Nutro Mac large breed puppy and the bag is almost gone and he has thrown up 3 times in the past 30 minutes... the basset hound is throwing up from the food. We did a lot of research before we put them on this food and after tonight we google "puppy throwing up nutro" and there are a lot of things saying that it is really bad for dogs. I don't know what else to put him on I figured you all out there could give me what you think is the best food! 

thank goodness we have fluids to put him on because this is ridiculous...


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay i'm sorry i just saw a thread from early asking about dog food... i just came straight on here and asked... I just got pretty scared from all the things i read on google.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Several things wrong here.

Looking up that food: It's rated very poorly on Dog Food Reviews - Nutro Max Large Breed Puppy - Powered by ReviewPost.

Also, pit bulls in general are not a large breed so large breed dog foods are not a good nutritional choice for your puppy.

I would try going grain free. There are several great foods out there: Innova, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, etc. All with grain free formulas and many are all life stages (ALS). I personally feed my apbt and my small herding mix mutt Taste of the Wild High Prairie and they both do very well on it.

When Loki, my apbt, was about 5-7 months old he was having major digestive issues and was throwing up constantly despite acting completely normal. A change to a grain free food fixed this and we haven't have any problems since. I suspect a corn allergy, as it is a very common filler in most low quality feeds.

Hope that helps


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you! will definitely look into grain free foods... Just kinda sucks, thought we were doing Bentley right and turns out were setting him up for liver failure...

*Bentley is almost 7 months old and 48 lbs, as of two days ago, I was just going by the size chart on the back of the food.*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Every dog is different and size and feeding charts don't apply to every dog. Pit bulls are a medium sized breed and it is a very common mistake that a lot of owners make, feeding large breed food. The website I posted the link to has rating of many common feeds from 1-star to 6-star. If money is an issue I would look into anything 4 star and up. If not, I would look into the 6-star feeds and see if you can find and of them at a store near you.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you. we are going to look into grain free foods. I'm looking up the foods you suggested to see if we can get them around here. Money just depends on the quality we get for what we pay. ya know? as long as it helps them live a long healthy life...

so far the wild high prairie is not around...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Nutro: 3 out of 5 Stars*

* *** out of *****
 Nutro Max Dry Dog Food&#8230; the Bottom Line​


Judging by its ingredients alone, Nutro Max kibble appears to be an average dry dog food.

But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to estimate the product's meat content before determining a final rating.

The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 29%, a fat level of 18% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 45%.

If we omit the lower-rated Weight Control food, the brand features an average protein content of 28% and a mean fat reading of 16%. Jointly, these figures suggest a carbohydrate portion size of 48% for the remaining product line.

Average protein. Average fat. And average carbohydrates&#8230; when compared to a typical dry dog food.

Yet when you consider the plant-based protein-boosting effect of the corn gluten meal, this is the profile of a kibble containing a moderate amount of meat.

Bottom line?

Nutro Max dry dog food is primarily a grain-based kibble using a moderate amount of chicken, beef or lamb as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand three stars.

I suggest going grain free or researching RAW and feeding that. DO NOT use the Nutro grain free it is just as bad and only earned 3 out of 5 Stars as well.

Some good NON GRAIN dog foods are Orijen, TOTW, EVO (although incredibly high in protein and I don't recommend unless you have a working dog), BB Wilderness, ZiWi Peak, Before Grain, Nature's Variety. All earned 5 out of 5 stars. ​*


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

cboyd0606 said:


> thank you! will definitely look into grain free foods... Just kinda sucks, thought we were doing Bentley right and turns out were setting him up for liver failure...
> 
> *Bentley is almost 7 months old and 48 lbs, as of two days ago, I was just going by the size chart on the back of the food.*


My girl is 7 months and 44 lbs. She sometimes will only eat a cup of her Blue Buffalo Wilderness 2X a day. I had her on taste of the wild and it made her poop to much and her stool was bigger. On the BB it is more firm and smaller............nothing like poop talk LOL!! Anyways, bottom line is what works for one dog may not work for the other. TOTW didn't work for us and I feel good about feeding her the BB. Just stick to the grain free as what was said and if you can research the RAW. Bella might eventually get put on it but it's a BIG might. Good luck


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Do your pocket and your pet a favor.. Feed raw; or you might as well just get Ol Roy 26% ... Or Duralife 26% ... seriously.. get you some Ol roy 26% and get that Nutro crap out of your dog; feed your dogs twice a day and in 3 days introduce a taste of Raw Meat here and there then after studying Feeding Raw, finish making the conversion..
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/8933-feeding-raw.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/raw-foods/21400-going-raw-no-more-kibble.html

IMO if your feeding organic and all natural foods you might as well feed Raw its best, otherwise.. OlRoy, Duralife, Bil-Jac.. because all the dogfood comes from the same place most vets will even tell you that and that they are promoted to promote Science Diet .. Only the specialty Sci Diet Foods are any good .. I've got plenty trial and error with that food among many.. Sci Diet Venison is the best food they make along with active adult ... for small dogs rabbit and duck.. SPENDY SPENDY SPENDY.. not worth the out come IMO when you can just study your dog and RAW diet feeding and by a lil extra scraps from the butcher at the grocery store  raw bones are the shzzy for your dogs they crunch just right  and the rewards from feeding raw are priceless. Good Luck.. Best of Wishes..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Do your pocket and your pet a favor.. Feed raw; or you might as well just get Ol Roy 26% ... Or Duralife 26% ... seriously.. get you some Ol roy 26% and get that Nutro crap out of your dog; feed your dogs twice a day and in 3 days introduce a taste of Raw Meat here and there then after studying Feeding Raw, finish making the conversion..
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/8933-feeding-raw.html
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/raw-foods/21400-going-raw-no-more-kibble.html
> ...


Raw is 90-97% digestible while kibble is only 40-70% digestible. That was enough for me to switch! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would feed raw if my girl wasnt so picky. 

If you have Native dog food around it is a great food kind of exspensive. 42$ for a30# bag. All the stages are made the same just different amounts of protien so it doesnt hurt your dog to switch.


----------



## maquignon (Nov 11, 2009)

Nutro Max Large breed has beef, corn, wheat and soy, four of the most common allergens plus menadione, the synthetic vitamin K - not a good food. Find a food with none of the common allergens. I am not such a fan of the grain free foods as some of the others who have posted because they all use white potatoes in place of the grains and all grains are not equal. I think the corn and wheat grains are bad but the brown rice and oats are much better than white potatoes in my book. I would find a food with none of the most common allergens: corn, wheat, soy, yeast, chicken, beef, eggs and dairy. Two that I am familiar with are Blue Buffalo Lamb and Brown Rice and Wellness Lamb Barley and Salmon. I am sure there are others.


----------

